# Lower Unit Oil-'94 Merc 25hp-MFG or ?



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok guys I replaced my LU Oil w/some Quicksilver 80W90 as per the parts store.
The guy told me it should take a quart of oil so I bought two (one for future) for this motor but it only took 8oz (24oz left out of the 32oz bottle).
I drained completely, and I filled/(pumped) from the bottom up to the top.
So, a few questions:

1. Exactly how much should this motor take (my book hasn't arrived yet)?
2. What LU Oil are you all using? Is everyone using the MFG oil?
3. Since it is 80W90, why can't one use regular Lucas or, or should the MFG oil only be used (in your opinion)?
Thanks again,


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Marine gear case lube is specially designed to protect the internals with a small amount of water. You filled your lower unit properly. The little 25hp doesn't take much. Quicksilver/Mercury lube is good stuff.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Marine gear case lube is specially designed to protect the internals with a small amount of water. You filled your lower unit properly. The little 25hp doesn't take much. Quicksilver/Mercury lube is good stuff.


Ok thanks for the info, I thought I filled it correctly, and info on the MFG oil/water etc. I was confused since the person said it took a quart. Same guy who said he charges $90.00 hr to work on a outboard. Needless to say, I returned the extra quart since I have plenty left on the original quart-LoL


----------

